# Problem mit Windows



## jupp11 (29 August 2003)

Wer kann mir helfen:
Kriege diese  Fehlermeldung:







Jupp


----------



## SprMa (29 August 2003)

Wenn du tatsächlich seit der Zeit von Windows 3.11 den Computer nur sechs Stunden hast laufen lassen, dann ist es tatsächlich Zeit für einen Reboot.


Matthias


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2003)

Na so, was dann ist das aber ein ganz heimtückischer Virus (Trojaner)? der Windows 3.11 Fenster emuliert,
die kennt doch niemand mehr. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, sonst hätte ich die 
Fehlermeldung noch ernst genommen   
Jupp


----------



## SprMa (29 August 2003)

Kein Problem.
Wir sind hier ja nicht nur da, um Dialer-Opfern zu helfen.

 :scherzkeks: 


Matthias


----------



## Uwe1 (30 August 2003)

Ich würde das nicht so auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, nach dem Neustart unter 3.11 meldet sich Windows möglicherweise mit folgender Fehlermeldung  :


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Windows*

Das Ende von Windows 3.11 - heise online


> Am ersten November wird Microsoft Windows for Workgroups 3.11 endgültig vom Markt nehmen. Bis dahin können Gerätehersteller den Betriebssystem-Oldie noch für Spezialanwendungen lizenzieren, etwa schwachbrüstigen Prozessoren – für Endkunden ist das System freilich schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr erhältlich.


lang , lang ist´s her


----------

